# Konkurecja Wine

## wodzik

wlasnie trafilem na ciekawgo newsa. zapowiada sie co najmniej ciekawie. troche mnie ciekawi jak to jest z legalnoscia takiego czegos. bo zeby przerobic kod na natywny kod linuksa chyba trzeba go najpierw zdeasemblowac, a to chyba nie calkiem legalne jest.

----------

## M-Z

Kto powiedział, że deasemblacja jest nielegalna?

----------

## mbar

w Polsce nie jest, ale ZTCW w Stanach jest nielegalna.

----------

## wodzik

nie wiem czy czasem w niektorych licencjach nie ma takiego czegos. bo watpie, zeby malymiekki pozwolil sobie na zostawienie takiej luki w swojej licencji. zreszta ogolnie producenci softu i gier raczej nie sa zadowoleni z grzebania i dokonywania zmian w ich produktach (np crack'i)

----------

## 13Homer

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> nie wiem czy czasem w niektorych licencjach nie ma takiego czegos. bo watpie, zeby malymiekki pozwolil sobie na zostawienie takiej luki w swojej licencji. zreszta ogolnie producenci softu i gier raczej nie sa zadowoleni z grzebania i dokonywania zmian w ich produktach (np crack'i)

 

Microsoft ma takie coś, kiedyś przejrzałem warunki licencji. Nie pamiętam tylko, czy dotyczyło to Windowsów, czy któregoś z produktów (np. MS Office). Stawiałbym, że mają to w każdym swoim produkcie.

----------

## M-Z

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Microsoft ma takie coś, kiedyś przejrzałem warunki licencji. Nie pamiętam tylko, czy dotyczyło to Windowsów, czy któregoś z produktów (np. MS Office). Stawiałbym, że mają to w każdym swoim produkcie.

 

Tylko że według polskiego prawa (i podejrzewam nie tylko) zapisy tego typu są nieważne z mocy prawa.

----------

## 13Homer

 *M-Z wrote:*   

> Tylko że według polskiego prawa (i podejrzewam nie tylko) zapisy tego typu są nieważne z mocy prawa.

 

A konkretnie którego prawa?

----------

## M-Z

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> A konkretnie którego prawa?

 

Autorskiego?

----------

## Belliash

 *M-Z wrote:*   

>  *13Homer wrote:*   A konkretnie którego prawa? 
> 
> Autorskiego?

 

tak to kazdy moze sobie mowic... Masz akies argumenty?

Podpowiem Ci ze w tej kwestii uznaje tylko jeden - podstawe prawna.

Tak wiec poprosze konkretny nr Dz.U, pozycje, artykul, paragraf ktory o tym mowi.

Nie zapomnij takze uwzglednic zmian w przepisach.

Nastepnie poslugujac sie wnioskawaniami prawniczymi (jest ich kilka) dokonaj wykladni. Bo nie nalezy zapominac o tym, iz przepis jest tylko przepisem, a najwazniejsze sa normy prawne z nich wynikajace. Jednak aby dotrzec do norm trzeba dokonac wykladni.

Stad tyle problemow w sytuacjach ktore na 1 rzut oka sa scisle uregulowane przez prawo, jednak po doglebnej analizie i przeprowadzeniu wykladni okazuje sie iz nie sa juz takie jednoznaczne...

----------

## M-Z

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> tak to kazdy moze sobie mowic... Masz akies argumenty?
> 
> Podpowiem Ci ze w tej kwestii uznaje tylko jeden - podstawe prawna.
> 
> Tak wiec poprosze konkretny nr Dz.U, pozycje, artykul, paragraf ktory o tym mowi.
> ...

 

Wybaczysz, ale nie będę dokonywał dogłębnej analizy prawnej ustawy o prawie autorskim (nie mam na to czasu, ale przede wszystkim kompetencji). Natomiast wystarczy mi, że nawet gdybym się mylił, to zagrożenie karą jest tu raczej tylko hipotetyczne. Co do konkretnego przepisu, to Ci nie odpowiem, ale przeglądałem ustawę jakiś czas temu i był tam artykuł, że "postanowienia umów niezgodne z jakimiśtam paragrafami (tzn. paragrafami mówiącymi o dozwolonym użytku) są nieważne". A w paragrafach dotyczących dozwolonego użytku było też bodaj o deasemblacji (tzn. nie każdej, ale mającej na celu zapewnienie współdziałania dwóch programów - tak)

----------

## 13Homer

 *M-Z wrote:*   

> Wybaczysz, ale nie będę dokonywał dogłębnej analizy prawnej ustawy o prawie autorskim (nie mam na to czasu, ale przede wszystkim kompetencji). Natomiast wystarczy mi, że nawet gdybym się mylił, to zagrożenie karą jest tu raczej tylko hipotetyczne. Co do konkretnego przepisu, to Ci nie odpowiem, ale przeglądałem ustawę jakiś czas temu i był tam artykuł, że "postanowienia umów niezgodne z jakimiśtam paragrafami (tzn. paragrafami mówiącymi o dozwolonym użytku) są nieważne". A w paragrafach dotyczących dozwolonego użytku było też bodaj o deasemblacji (tzn. nie każdej, ale mającej na celu zapewnienie współdziałania dwóch programów - tak)

 

Pewnie chodzi o art. 124:

 *Quote:*   

> 3. Posiadacz programu komputerowego stworzonego przed dniem wejścia w 
> 
>   życie niniejszej ustawy i chronionego według ust. 1 nie może być pociągnięty
> 
>   do odpowiedzialności za naruszenie prawa autorskiego dokonane przed 
> ...

 

Zaś art. 75 ust. 2 i 3 to:

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Nie wymaga zezwolenia uprawnionego:
> 
>    1) sporządzenie kopii zapasowej, jeżeli jest to niezbędne do korzystania z 
> 
>      programu komputerowego. Jeżeli umowa nie stanowi inaczej, kopia ta 
> ...

 

Moim zdaniem:

- można deasemblować, ale nie dla zabawy - trzeba mieć powody, np. chcesz skorzystać z jakiejś biblioteki, ale jakaś funkcja dziwnie się zachowuje i musisz się dowiedzieć, dlaczego (art. 75 ust. 2 pkt 3)

- deasemblacja jest zabroniona, jeśli chcesz napisać bibliotekę, która będzie robiła to samo, co oryginalna (art. 75 ust. 3 pkt 3)

----------

## M-Z

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Pewnie chodzi o art. 124:
> 
>  *Quote:*   4. Postanowienia umów, zawartych przed dniem wejścia w życie ustawy, sprzeczne
> 
>   z przepisem art. 75 ust. 2 i 3 są nieważne. 
> ...

 

No a tutaj nie chcemy zrobić biblioteki, tylko zdeasemblować program żeby go "przetłumaczyć" na inny API (w celu zapewnienia współpracy z innym systemem).

Moim zdaniem większym problemem może być sama zmiana cudzego programu. Choć chyba dla celów osiągnięcia współpracy z innymi systemami nawet modyfikacje są dozwolone.

----------

## wodzik

watpie. dla wspolpracy z linuksem uzywanie crackow tez jest raczej nielegalne, bo co tworcow obchodzi ze w wine ci nie dzialaja z powodu zabezpieczen, skoro na pudelku pisze w wymaganiach jak byk "windows". ale OT sie zrobil. bo zastanawiam sie co myslicie o samym projekcie. jak dla mnie bomba. wydaje mi sie, ze raz przetlumaczony natywny kod bedzie dzialal duzo lepiej niz emulacja w wine.

----------

## M-Z

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> watpie. dla wspolpracy z linuksem uzywanie crackow tez jest raczej nielegalne, bo co tworcow obchodzi ze w wine ci nie dzialaja z powodu zabezpieczen, skoro na pudelku pisze w wymaganiach jak byk "windows".

 

Ale właśnie sensowne prawo powinno brać w obronę interes (uczciwego) użytkownika przed korporacjami.

Co do legalności używania crack'ów, to myślę, że już dawno zlikwidowanoby strony typu cracks.am, czy megagames.com jeśli nie byłoby dozwolone użycie kraka w przypadku, gdy zakupiło się program legalnie (oni zapewne tak się tłumaczą - udostępniamy kraki, dla tych wkurzonych graczy, którzy nie chcą wkładać cedeków do napędu za każdym razem, gdy mają ochotę zagrać, albo nie chcą oglądać intra 1000 razy  :Wink:  ). 

 *Quote:*   

>  ale OT sie zrobil. bo zastanawiam sie co myslicie o samym projekcie. jak dla mnie bomba. wydaje mi sie, ze raz przetlumaczony natywny kod bedzie dzialal duzo lepiej niz emulacja w wine.

 

Moim zdaniem głównym problemem rozwiązań typu WINE jest ich niedostateczna kompatybilność. WINE, wydaje mi się, ma wystarczającą wydajność. Dość powiedzieć, że Office pod WINE działa szybciej niż Openoffice natywnie...  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *M-Z wrote:*   

>  *13Homer wrote:*   Pewnie chodzi o art. 124:
> 
>  *Quote:*   4. Postanowienia umów, zawartych przed dniem wejścia w życie ustawy, sprzeczne
> 
>   z przepisem art. 75 ust. 2 i 3 są nieważne. 
> ...

 

Chyba nie...

Po to program jest tworzony pod windowsa by pod nim dzialal, nie pod innym...

Deasemblaca i "tlumaczenie" na moje oko podchodzilo by juz raczej pod modyfikacje aplikacji, a wiec ingerencje w nia.

----------

## Poe

 *M-Z wrote:*   

>  *13Homer wrote:*   Pewnie chodzi o art. 124:
> 
>  *Quote:*   4. Postanowienia umów, zawartych przed dniem wejścia w życie ustawy, sprzeczne
> 
>   z przepisem art. 75 ust. 2 i 3 są nieważne. 
> ...

 

cóż, czyli _moim zdaniem_ jest to własnie takie sklonowanie biblioteki+modyfikacja. ktoś może to tak zinterpretować. więc mogą być problemy.

co do zabronienia deasembleracji w USA, przeczytajcie sobie "Ściganego - rozmowy z Kevinem Mitnickiem", był tam motyw, ze hacker pomagał policji/FBI w znalezieniu Mitnicka i miał na swoim komputerze wlasnie deasembler i były tam spekulacje, dlaczego władze pozwalają współparcować z takim kimś itp itd  :Wink:  w ogole polecam książke. 

a co do tematowego projektu, jezeli byloby to wszystko faktycznie legalne, to mogloby być to całkiem sensowne. 

pozdrawiam

----------

## 13Homer

 *M-Z wrote:*   

> Ale właśnie sensowne prawo powinno brać w obronę interes (uczciwego) użytkownika przed korporacjami.

 

Ale właśnie sensowne prawo powinno brać w obronę interes (uczciwej) firmy przed konsumentami.

 *Quote:*   

> Co do legalności używania crack'ów, to myślę, że już dawno zlikwidowanoby strony typu cracks.am, czy megagames.com jeśli nie byłoby dozwolone użycie kraka w przypadku, gdy zakupiło się program legalnie (oni zapewne tak się tłumaczą - udostępniamy kraki, dla tych wkurzonych graczy, którzy nie chcą wkładać cedeków do napędu za każdym razem, gdy mają ochotę zagrać, albo nie chcą oglądać intra 1000 razy ;) ).

 

Sprawa wygląda chyba tak, że cracki mogą sobie istnieć, ale nie można z nich korzystać, więc samo istnienie takich serwisów nie jest nieleglane ("chciałem napisać program do konwersji jpg na png, ale wyszedł mi generator kluczy do Photoshopa").

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> ale OT sie zrobil. bo zastanawiam sie co myslicie o samym projekcie. jak dla mnie bomba. wydaje mi sie, ze raz przetlumaczony natywny kod bedzie dzialal duzo lepiej niz emulacja w wine.

 

Jedyna aplikacja, którą chciałem koniecznie uruchomić na WINE (RSA SecurID) nie chce działać do dzisiaj i nie zanosi się, żeby to się zmieniło. Ten projekt będzie moim zdaniem niszowy.

----------

## Yatmai

 *Quote:*   

> 3) zwielokrotnianie kodu lub tłumaczenie jego formy w rozumieniu art. 74
> 
> ust. 4 pkt 1 i 2, jeżeli jest to niezbędne do uzyskania informacji koniecznych
> 
> do osiągnięcia współdziałania niezależnie stworzonego programu
> ...

  No to do wspóldziałania wybieramy program zwany Linux no i droga wolna w dostosowywaniu  :Wink: 

----------

